# Thermostat Housing - what plugs in the top stem?



## chadkirk (Dec 28, 2018)

2011 Cruze 1.8 LS

Just replaced the thermostat housing. Put it back together and have a coolant leak at the 90 degree elbow that plugs into the top stem. Upon examination, part of the old 90 degree elbow and the o-ring were broken off in the old housing. Having a hard time to find a diagram that shows the hose to find a part number to replace. See photo below. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## emett (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi, a few weeks ago i broke this piece of cr.p too. I repaired it with my own system though. Since there is no big pressure there, i just took a piece of coolant hose and stuck it very tight with binder right on this pipe that comes out of the engine. Then i took another hose, smaller one, stuck it inside, then the thinest one that was with this cr.ppy reservoir, i bound them all together very tight.
It works for me loke a charm and there are no leaks since then at all.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Make sure the piece you broke off is still not stuck inside.


----------

